# Question for people trading in Flowers/hybrids



## _Donut_ (Apr 30, 2020)

Heyo!

This might come off as dumb but I've not yet touched my toe in the pool that is flower/hybrid trading ^^
Since I'm not able to give full flowers to other players nor can I plant them there, are all these hybrid listings I see everywhere just those flower tops you can pluck off? Are people buying them to do only crafting with because you can't replant those on your island, right?


----------



## Shyria (Apr 30, 2020)

You can actually plant flowers on someone's island, you don't use your shovel but the flowers get planted right underneath you.

So I would guess people come drop them off on your island, or add you as best friend just for the trade so you can dig them up. But I haven't taken part in actual flower trading yet so that's just my guess.

The pluck is useless for growing your own flowers though, but maybe people buy it just to complete DIY?


----------



## Mosshead (Apr 30, 2020)

Normally the players with the flowers themselves will plant them on your island since you don't need to be best friends to do that so it's the full flowers itself that a majority of people are buying.


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 30, 2020)

Ohh I didn't knew you could actually plant something on another island..to be fair did not try it before ^^
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dewasa (Apr 30, 2020)

This thread is helpful as I always wondered how people can trade flowers without being best friends.


----------

